# Random Christian Thoughts Thread



## envybeauty (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought it would be interesting to have one just for this forum. 


--------------//////------------//////--------------///////---------------/////////

Fasting is hard.  I wantfood now just because I can't have it. I need to buy some Ensure. 

I cried out to the Lord today because I need his help. I refuse to be stressed over this and I want him to handle it. 

I hate how people attack Christianity on this forum.  If folks showed the same amount of respect to us as they do Muslims, maybe there wouldn't need to be such separatism.

I would love to to another Missionary trip. 

In all things, I thank God.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Feb 10, 2009)

I like this. This should be very interesting.


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 10, 2009)

I can only imagine the agony Christ suffered in the Garden of Gethsemane and while dying on the cross for our sins. I'm just glad he did it and rose again.

ETA I owe him so much because of it.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Feb 10, 2009)

I wonder what the Lord has in store for me next. It's so thrilling and exciting to be able to trust Him completely, 100%. It took me years to get to this point and I feel foolish for fighting Him and His will for my life so long. It's HARD to hand over the reigns to someone else. I used to be scared to death of Him because of the total submission required of me. Now I long to be around Him and see the amazing things He does.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 10, 2009)

Great thread!

I'm so busy doing so many things...I need to find time to finish my blog..uggh!


----------



## envybeauty (Feb 11, 2009)

I enjoyed service tonight. I could not believe how packed it was. 

I am glad that lady reached out to me.  We both knew my friend but she didn't know that when she spoke to me. 

Thank God for the little moments when you can catch up with friends. Sisters in Christ.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 11, 2009)

i need to stop worrying and judging people when i got my own issues.  every time i hear a word, pray, or read something instead of thinking about what my issues are, i start thinking about how what was shared or given to me can help them instead.  there are two sins that i constantly struggle with and i just want to them my life once and for all.  i have prayed and called myself turning it over to the Lord, but i end up doing them again.  I am happy that God is opening doors for me.  i felt helpless and hopeless at first.  i pray good things continue to happen for my family and i.  we need a break from all of the drama.


----------



## Raspberry (Mar 1, 2009)

God has been pouring so much teaching and revelation into me sometimes I feel I can barely ingest it all.  He is urgently calling me into greater intimacy and holiness.  He is really drawing and refining His people right now - the future He's preparing us for must be both incredibly exciting and incredibly challenging.

The refining process can be very painful at times - I'm seeing all these insecurities and strongholds come to the surface that I had repressed or had never acknowledged.  I'm soo thankful that God is molding me into His image, but yea it hurts too...


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm finally jaded with the church... not with the Lord...but with the earthly entity that is the church. Not the body of Christ, but the church.

The word "destiny", which is not even in the Bible, should be BANNED from usage in the church. It's been watered down to nothing.

I thank the Lord Jesus Christ that He looked beyond my faults and saw my needs, even today.

After my 10th day of exhaustive lamenting about a particular situation, my cousin prevented me from walking out of church early by cracking several jokes and he finally told me "one promise at a time, esp. since I got some big promises!" LOL! Hallelujah!


----------



## MizzBrown (Mar 1, 2009)

envybeauty said:


> *I hate how people attack Christianity on this forum. If folks showed the same amount of respect to us as they do Muslims, maybe there wouldn't need to be such separatism.*


 
Girl, PREACH!!

I thought i was the only one who noticed.

I wonder how that complete stranger knew I was Christian and started telling me that God is looking out for me and had some spiritual words to say all because I picked up the phone and answered a question.

I hope he calls again. His voice was soothing and calmed me down.


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 1, 2009)

envybeauty said:


> I hate how people attack Christianity on this forum. If folks showed the same amount of respect to us as they do Muslims, maybe there wouldn't need to be such separatism.


 
I partly (PARTLY) blame how some of "us" have (not) represented Christ accurately in our conduct.

And how Christianity is SO COMMERCIALIZED these days, it's ridiculous, disgusting, unacceptable.


----------



## Ramya (Mar 1, 2009)

Lord, What are trying to do? Can a sista get a hint or something 

Thank you for my sweet dream this morning. He was wearing the hat I'm making. I will finish that hat lol. He is a nice smile and a quiet spirit. Thank you Lord for what you are already doing. 

I wonder what tone of voice Jesus used when speaking. I really don't believe He is as soft spoken as people make Him seem.


----------



## Relentless (Mar 1, 2009)

I find it fascinating that he allows me to have prophetic dreams.  I also find the holy spirit fascinating!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 1, 2009)

When will people stop thinking God needs their input, counsel, or opinion? God is perfect in all his ways and is probably very insulted that you think you know more than he does.


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 1, 2009)

I find comfort in knowing I'm God's favorite child.


----------



## Ramya (Mar 1, 2009)

klb120475 said:


> I find comfort in knowing I'm God's favorite child.



 He just told you that cause I wasn't around


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 1, 2009)

alabama said:


> He just told you that cause I wasn't around


 

Hater........


----------



## envybeauty (Mar 1, 2009)

I want to know what your voice sounds like. Others know your voice. I want to hear it too. 

I like different things at different churches. So I find it hard to commit to just one. Either way, I an glad service is a regular part of my life. 

I love the Lord with all my heart and sometimes it brings me to tears to think of all that he has done for me. He has done more for me than any wo/man walking the face of this earth. That alone touches me. 

I don't find Christianity to be commercialized. If it was, you would have as many images of Jesus on street corners, supercenters, and infomercials as you do Obama. You would have gospel on every station and on Black stations other than just Sunday mornings. More bumper stickers, buttons, and t-shirts than O. But we don't. So folks still have to seek out Christ for themselves bc His image is not everywhere we find other images to be.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't imagine my life without Christ.
I am looking forward to my next fast.
My Pastor was right, things won't get easier, we'll have to get stronger.
The next 2 weeks will be super hard and stressful leading up to the conference but I know God is going to do great things through me.
I am so excited about the things God has in store for me. Q


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 1, 2009)

***Que*** said:


> I can't imagine my life without Christ.
> I am looking forward to my next fast.
> My Pastor was right, things won't get easier, we'll have to get stronger.
> The next 2 weeks will be super hard and stressful leading up to the conference but I know God is going to do great things through me.
> I am so excited about the *things God has in store for me.* Q


 
What HE got in store?


----------



## MrsQueeny (Mar 1, 2009)

klb120475 said:


> What HE got in store?



I can't put it all out there but let's just say I am getting promoted in several areas within the ministry. Q


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 1, 2009)

***Que*** said:


> I can't put it all out there but let's just say I am getting promoted in several areas within the ministry. Q


 
Girl shut yo mouf!!!!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Mar 2, 2009)

klb120475 said:


> Girl shut yo mouf!!!!


Yes it's already started too.  Q


----------



## chicacanella (Mar 2, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> Girl, PREACH!!
> 
> I thought i was the only one who noticed.
> 
> ...


 
Well, that must tell us something. The enemy doesn't waste as much time with falacies which is one reason Christianity is attacked so much.



FoxyScholar said:


> I partly (PARTLY) blame how some of "us" have (not) represented Christ accurately in our conduct.
> 
> And how Christianity is SO COMMERCIALIZED these days, it's ridiculous, disgusting, unacceptable.


 
I believe this is also an attack on Christianity as well from the enemy, so that the people who profess to be followers of Christ don't represent as well which in turn makes people attack us even more.  And I don't think Christianity is commercialized but that the broader themes that come from Christmas, Ressurection Day also known as blah, Easter are commercialized.


envybeauty said:


> I want to know what your voice sounds like. Others know your voice. I want to hear it too.
> 
> I like different things at different churches. So I find it hard to commit to just one. Either way, I an glad service is a regular part of my life.
> 
> ...


 

You probably have heard it before but may not have realized it. There are so many days where I just long to here one-word from God and it seems as if He isn't speaking, yet I still know He is there. Makes me feel so good. And I just found out my father (in heaven) is proud of me! I am like, "Whattttt, you proud of me? fa' real, fa' real?" I was geeked all day, smiling and cheesin'. Every time I think about it I start grinnin' and smiling.

I guess it's like a six-year-old saying, "Daddy, Daddy, Daddy. Look at me Daddy! Look what I can do!" or "Look at what I did at school today." Then the father is like, "You did a good job!" The kids are all happy and running around giggling. That's how I feel about God...just want to please Him cause' He is so worthy. I got so much love and reverence for Him now as I continue to grow.


----------



## chicacanella (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh yeah and I know who my future husband is now again too...so I'm just extremely excited!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Mar 2, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> *I partly (PARTLY) blame how some of "us" have (not) represented Christ accurately in our conduct.*
> 
> And how Christianity is SO COMMERCIALIZED these days, it's ridiculous, disgusting, unacceptable.


If you can't say Amen, say Ouch. I have been guilty of this as well. But when you know better, you do better, so I am.  Q


----------



## browny1978 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm so thankful to have found out about this fast.  It's getting hard, but it's getting me closer to God each day.  Amazing, since I started it for all the wrong reasons.  I'm thankful for this site.  I came here for my hair, but have learned/gained so much more.


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 2, 2009)

Maybe there are different definitions of commercialism...manifested not necessarily in frequency but (as I observe it), a LACK OF SACREDNESS/HOLINESS attached to the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ... which is why I partly embrace the Jewish custom of not saying/writing out the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ but yet I have to balance it with scripture that says there is no other name by which we can be saved and so we MUST SAY AND PROFESS the Name of the Lord Jesus Christ....

My random Christian thought....


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 2, 2009)

Another random thought:

Luke 4:16 (Amplified): "So He came to Nazareth, [[a]that Nazareth] where He had been brought up, and He entered the synagogue, as was His custom on the Sabbath day. And He stood up to read."

So I imagine there were dozens/hundreds of synagogues during the time of the gospels for the earthly Jesus to attend. But He probably didn't go to every single one of them, because we know that every synagogue is not the same. Some synagogues simply didn't receive Jesus because they didn't believe who He said He was.

So what if your synagogue was one of the ones that the earthly Jesus DID NOT attend?


----------



## envybeauty (Mar 2, 2009)

I believe in angels. Guardian angels.  I believe an angel saved my life one day. I was driving to a social event and a strong spirit came over me telling me not to go.  The closer I got to the event, the stronger the spirit was. I never felt anything like that before in my life. I just had to turn around and not go.  I don't know what may have happened if I had gone but I do know that I am alive to talk about it.


----------



## mrselle (Mar 2, 2009)

Some things really do make a world of difference.  I haven’t been studying the Bible like I should and I’m embarrassed to say how long it has been.  One day the thought just popped in my mind:  “Hey, why don’t you pull out your old Bible from college?”  I pulled that Bible out and I’ve read it more over the course of a week than I did the entire month of February.  It’s the same version as my other Bible, but something about it just makes me WANT to read it.  Last night I read out loud some of the scriptures the Lord told me to read years ago.  Joshua 1 really resonates with me.  

God has been speaking to me.  I hear HIM talking to me.  I’m not crazy.  I know it’s HIM.  Saturday night I was up every hour because He was talking tome.  In church on Sunday I was praying and He was still talking to me.  He told me that I am HIS child.  I don’t belong to anyone else.  I am HIS.  

Saturday night a song came on the radio.  I just wanted to close my eyes, rock back and forth and let the tears flow.  “Trouble in my way….I had to cry sometimes.  Trouble in my way….I had to cry sometimes.  I lay awake at night…but, that’s alright.  I know Jesus…Jesus he will fix it.”  Those words mean something to me.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 2, 2009)

envybeauty said:


> I hate how people attack Christianity on this forum. If folks showed the same amount of respect to us as they do Muslims, maybe there wouldn't need to be such separatism.
> 
> 
> In all things, I thank God.


 

Wow - I thought it was me....
Thanks for saying it! The attack is spiritual.... Always.



*I am grateful for some amazing women here.* Nice & Wavy is so wonderful... and there are a few other folks that make this online community great.

*Please Pray for Kristen.* Y'all don't know her, but we are hoping she becomes a christian soon...We doing bibile studies with her - and it looks like she is turning a corner 

*I am grateful for my spiritual family* - WOW. they are amazing.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Mar 2, 2009)

I came across something last night that nearly brought me to tears...

Psalm 139: 17 How precious to me are your thoughts, O God! 
       How vast is the sum of them! 

 18 Were I to count them, 
       they would outnumber the grains of sand. 
       When I awake, 
       I am still with you. 

Dont you know that there is never a time God is not thinking about you? 

I feel so loved that God always has me on his mind. That he loves me and is keeping and guiding me.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 2, 2009)

klb120475 said:


> I find comfort in knowing I'm God's favorite child.


 

What a sweet thing to say! It is true!

He knows us by name!


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 2, 2009)

mrselle said:


> Some things really do make a world of difference. I haven’t been studying the Bible like I should and I’m embarrassed to say how long it has been. One day the thought just popped in my mind: “Hey, why don’t you pull out your old Bible from college?” I pulled that Bible out and I’ve read it more over the course of a week than I did the entire month of February. It’s the same version as my other Bible, but something about it just makes me WANT to read it. Last night I read out loud some of the scriptures the Lord told me to read years ago. Joshua 1 really resonates with me.
> 
> God has been speaking to me. I hear HIM talking to me. I’m not crazy. I know it’s HIM. Saturday night I was up every hour because He was talking tome. In church on Sunday I was praying and He was still talking to me. He told me that I am HIS child. I don’t belong to anyone else. I am HIS.
> 
> Saturday night a song came on the radio. I just wanted to close my eyes, rock back and forth and let the tears flow. “Trouble in my way….I had to cry sometimes. Trouble in my way….I had to cry sometimes. I lay awake at night…but, that’s alright. I know Jesus…Jesus he will fix it.” Those words mean something to me.


 
I rejoice with you! 

I have a joke about the song you quoted here but I don't want to offend but there's a lesson in the joke....


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 2, 2009)

Not a random thought but a very purposeful one:

Thank you to envybeauty for starting this thread!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ETA: I gotta remind myself that this is Random Christian Thoughts Thread and I don't need to comment on every little thing! My apologies!


----------



## mrselle (Mar 2, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> I rejoice with you!
> 
> I have a joke about the song you quoted here but I don't want to offend but there's a lesson in the joke....



I'm not easily offended.  What's the joke?


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 2, 2009)

mrselle said:


> I'm not easily offended. What's the joke?


 
Ok... here it goes....

We know how some church songs/hymns grow out of experiences, particularly our enslaved ancestors, right? So we can appreciate why they were singing the songs they were singing in the context they were in....

So as you mentioned this song "Trouble in my way" and the church where I am now it's about speaking positive words and avoiding speaking (or singing negative words). So my church had a guest speaker recently and he started singing the song.... And pretty much half the congregation STOPPED singing because of the words to the song. I was laughing at myself because I stopped singing the song, too because I didn't want no (extra) trouble in my way and was thinking if I sing (and REPEAT) "lay awake at night" that I would be "laying awake all night" and I didn't want to do that! LOL!

But then the end of the song says "Jesus will fix it", right? So the pastor said "Jesus ALREADY FIXED IT!" LOL!

So that was what happened.... Maybe it's one of those jokes where you had to be there?


----------



## Sheriberi (Mar 2, 2009)

Omnipotent, omniscient, AND merciful? God IS Good!!!!!!


----------



## mrselle (Mar 2, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> Ok... here it goes....
> 
> We know how some church songs/hymns grow out of experiences, particularly our enslaved ancestors, right? So we can appreciate why they were singing the songs they were singing in the context they were in....
> 
> ...



Oh, no...I get it.  That is funny.  I'm trying to picture the look on the guest speaker's face when half the congregation stopped singing.  My old pastor was like that.  He couldn't understand why everyone wanted to climb up the "rough side of the mountain" when the Word says that all we have to do is speak to the mountain and it will be moved.


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 2, 2009)

I have been very surprised at the coldness in the hearts of some christians around here and the things they say


we are all a work in progress

but if we love and belong to the same God I cant make sense of the things I have seen

oh well

not every Christian is meant to connect hearts or understand one another with love and compassion,  I LEARN more and more, that it is what it is

as long as God knows .........its best left to him


----------



## ChelzBoo (Mar 2, 2009)

if the lord chooses to do nothing else in my life...hes already done enough


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 2, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> I have been very surprised at the coldness in the hearts of some christians around here and the things they say
> 
> 
> we are all a work in progress
> ...


 
But hon, everybody ain't pressing towards the mark to be a work in progress, some are a work stalled. Read Thessalonians.

I wish we had lil footstools in my church. We're in there for a longgggg time. Some refreshments and an intermission would be nice too. Oooo and some hot towels and brief shoulder massages would do the trick 

I need to find a nice local spa


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 2, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> But hon, everybody ain't pressing towards the mark to be a work in progress, some are a work stalled. Read Thessalonians.
> 
> I wish we had lil footstools in my church. We're in there for a longgggg time. Some refreshments and an intermission would be nice too. Oooo and some hot towels and brief shoulder massages would do the trick
> 
> I need to find a nice local spa



heheheeeeeeeeee

I gotcha!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Mar 2, 2009)

I have been listening to "My Name is Victory" all weekend and it has blessed me so. Q


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 2, 2009)

If you know you "catch" the Holy Ghost every Sunday, why not secure a better fitting wig or at least use some adhesive so that you don't loose the wig er' Sunday?
Why do old ladies always have that purse full of mints?
When did God start being pronounced 'gawud' with an accent on the g and the d?
who came up with 'shout music?'
what does that one raised finger REALLY do when you get up to go to the rest room in the middle of a good sermon. . .it doesn't make you invisible so why put it up?
Why do people let their kids walk around and be passed around from lap to lap all up in service. . . .that's why the kids grow up and sit in the back playing their PSP. . .they never learned how to respect the Church from jumpstreet
What. . .is singing a solo in the choir some type of rite of passage for all choir members. . .some people just like singing background.


----------



## Ramya (Mar 2, 2009)

*sings* let the redeemed of the Lord say so!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 2, 2009)

who was the first person to do the shouting two step?  You know the one. . .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWrj4mvkvfw&feature=related

They deserve a royalty check or something.  Can(should) shouting ever be choreographed?


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 2, 2009)

SuperNova said:


> who was the first person to do the shouting two step? You know the one. . .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWrj4mvkvfw&feature=related
> 
> They deserve a royalty check or something. Can(should) shouting ever be choreographed?


 
That would have been King David... who danced out of his clothes.... I'd put money on it he was on some kind of beat, being a musician and all....

LOL! I just watched the video! I grew up in a shoutin' church like that! You might start off jumping in a certain step but at least one of those times you're gonna jump and leap and shout right into the Holy Ghost(!) unless you really in flesh.... I've seen it both ways (in and out of the flesh)....


----------



## envybeauty (Mar 2, 2009)

I am taking a step forward in faith. That step you take when you don't know where you foot will land, but you believe that God will place you on a rock and not on sand.  He has done that before for me countless times and I am believing that He will do the same again.  Yes Lord.  We are about to make things happen


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 2, 2009)

I wonder if I invited the Obama family to my church if the secret service would let them come.


----------



## envybeauty (Mar 2, 2009)

Christians are not perfect.  No one in any religion is perfect. There are Jews dealing with adultry.  There are Muslims dealing with premarital sex.  ....  Walk into any synagogue or masjid and you can hear folks talk about their troubles.   Why are we held to such a high standard? My belief is that it is because others cannot decipher the gentiles amoung us.  They lump us all together so those who are not Christians (and have no reason to be Christian any more than they would be Jewish or Muslim) are not distinguishable. Even so, we are not perfect people. Neither is anyone else.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Mar 2, 2009)

SuperNova said:


> I wonder if I invited the Obama family to my church if the secret service would let them come.



I've been praying they find a good church home. Q


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 2, 2009)

envybeauty said:


> Christians are not perfect.  No one in any religion is perfect. There are Jews dealing with adultry.  There are Muslims dealing with premarital sex.  ....  Walk into any synagogue or masjid and you can hear folks talk about their troubles.   Why are we held to such a high standard? My belief is that it is because others cannot decipher the gentiles amoung us.  They lump us all together so those who are not Christians (and have no reason to be Christian any more than they would be Jewish or Muslim) are not distinguishable. Even so, we are not perfect people. Neither is anyone else.




True.  we are afterall, sinners saved ONLY by the grace of God.

I honestly think we did it to ourselves, got all high and mighty because we recognized the Messiah when he came the first time and started smelling ourselves.  There needs to be more of us to check each other when we start getting all high and mighty and remind one another of just what you've said. . . .WE ARE NOT PERFECT.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 2, 2009)

***Que*** said:


> I've been praying they find a good church home. Q




me too.  I hope God sends them somewhere soon, if he hasn't already.  They need to be covered at all times and especially with him being POTUS and all, he needs a spiritual father to help him to stay in line.(not that God isn't good enough) but he gave us the church so that we could have a physical point of contact with like-minded believers.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 2, 2009)

envybeauty said:


> Christians are not perfect. No one in any religion is perfect. There are Jews dealing with adultry. There are Muslims dealing with premarital sex. .... Walk into any synagogue or masjid and you can hear folks talk about their troubles. Why are we held to such a high standard? My belief is that it is because others cannot decipher the gentiles amoung us. They lump us all together so those who are not Christians (and have no reason to be Christian any more than they would be Jewish or Muslim) are not distinguishable. Even so, we are not perfect people. Neither is anyone else.


 
We should be held to a higher standard. We should be constantly conforming to the higher standard of Jesus.

For every willfully backsliding, willfully sinning Christian I met before I got saved, the Lord made SURE that I met one who lived in His will. For every luke warm minister that I saw, the Lord made SURE that I saw one who preaches the gospel and not what some celeb is doing. He makes sure the unsaved and the saved see an example of a on fire saint so that WE will have NO excuse when He judges us. 

So be encouraged chica. Those that shall be saved WILL be save regardless.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Mar 2, 2009)

SuperNova said:


> me too.  I hope God sends them somewhere soon, if he hasn't already.  They need to be covered at all times and especially with him being POTUS and all, he needs a spiritual father to help him to stay in line.(not that God isn't good enough) but he gave us the church so that we could have a physical point of contact with like-minded believers.



Standing in agreement with you. Thanks for the video.  Q


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 2, 2009)

We must all look at ourselves and not judge other christians this way...its not of God!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 2, 2009)

envybeauty said:


> Christians are not perfect. No one in any religion is perfect. There are Jews dealing with adultry. There are Muslims dealing with premarital sex. .... Walk into any synagogue or masjid and you can hear folks talk about their troubles. Why are we held to such a high standard? My belief is that it is because others cannot decipher the gentiles amoung us. They lump us all together so those who are not Christians (and have no reason to be Christian any more than they would be Jewish or Muslim) are not distinguishable. Even so, we are not perfect people. Neither is anyone else.


 
Thank you for this post.  It's on point


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 2, 2009)

What if we all prayed a prayer to see each other and non-believers as well through the eyes of God. . .oh how the world would change.




BTW N&W, I love that baby in your siggy.  cuteeeee


----------



## Ramya (Mar 2, 2009)

SuperNova said:


> What if we all prayed a prayer to see each other and non-believers as well through the eyes of God. . .oh how the world would change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We don't even have to do that. If we would just allow God to love through us so that we may love people unconditionally we wouldn't deal with 99% of the mess we do.


----------



## Duchesse (Mar 2, 2009)

One day, I'm going to really let loose in church. Let the jump, tears, and shouts I keep stifled be free.

I wish I was more consistent with my Bible reading. I should be at day 30 or so in my reading plan, and I'm still stuck in EX. 

I still have so many questions and confusing thoughts about religion.


----------



## envybeauty (Mar 4, 2009)

Yesterday I heard one of the most amazing sermons ever. Pastor talked about Christians who fail. Not just sinners, backsliders, etc. But people of God.  He talked about Peter. How Peter was a godly person who failed even though Peter was adamant that he would not. He talked about how Peter must have felt in his failure and yet why Peter continued to put on a show even after his failure. He talked about how Jesus came back and got Peter to realize that Jesus and God knew all along how Peter would act and who Perer was so he did not need to put on a show. He talked about the point at which Peter came to accept himself and to acknowledge that Jesus knows it all. 

It was powerful. He did not quote one scripture from the Bible during his sermon but I followed along in John.  I loved that Preacher from the first sermon I heard him preach.  He is very good.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 4, 2009)

envybeauty said:


> Yesterday I heard one of the most amazing sermons ever. Pastor talked about Christians who fail. Not just sinners, backsliders, etc. But people of God. He talked about Peter. How Peter was a godly person who failed even though Peter was adamant that he would not. He talked about how Peter must have felt in his failure and yet why Peter continued to put on a show even after his failure. He talked about how Jesus came back and got Peter to realize that Jesus and God knew all along how Peter would act and who Perer was so he did not need to put on a show. He talked about the point at which Peter came to accept himself and to acknowledge that Jesus knows it all.
> 
> It was powerful. He did not quote one scripture from the Bible during his sermon but I followed along in John. I loved that Preacher from the first sermon I heard him preach. He is very good.


Please share who he is...thanks.


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 4, 2009)

When the holy spirit overcomes people does it make people react in different ways (i.e. crying, dancing, calming)?


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok, so I heared something exciting recently and thought i'd share (sorry if you've heared it before). 

You know how Hebrew names usually have meanings - usually prophetic ones. The meaning of the first 10 names in the geneology of Jesus are; Adam ~ man, Seth ~ apponted, Enos ~ mortal (or human being), Cainan ~ purchaser, Mahalaleel ~ The blessed Lord/Blessed God, Jared ~ shall come down, Enoch ~ teaching, Methuselah ~ his death shall bring (other translation: When He Is Dead It Shall Be Sent), Lamech ~ the despairing, Noah ~ comfort and rest.

All together; Man, appointed mortal purchaser. The blessed Lord shall come down teaching. His death shall bring the despairing comfort and rest. 

Isn't God awesome!?!


----------



## envybeauty (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Please share who he is...thanks.




www.tscnyc.org/sermons.php 

Pastor William Carol 
"what if I fail in the times of trial"
March 3, 2009


----------



## Ramya (Mar 6, 2009)

Lord help me to be a better friend, a better sister and a better daughter. Amen


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 6, 2009)

envybeauty said:


> www.tscnyc.org/sermons.php
> 
> Pastor William Carol
> "what if I fail in the times of trial"
> March 3, 2009


 
Thank you, sis.


----------



## Cien (Mar 6, 2009)

There a LOTs of homeless people who hang around the downtown area on a daily basis. So much so, that the city has created a 'no panhandling law', in which its illegal to give them money. 

Anyway--yesterday, while walking to my building from another building, I noticed a homeless man, whom I've never seen before, sitting on a bench holding a sign. Well, I have a soft spot for homeless people, so if I have a bit of a change, I'll try to slip it to them---regardless of the law. 

Well, I had nothing but some documents and other legal pleadings, and my mind was all over the place, pondering on what I had to do---and other personal issues, (check out my 'mood pic' in the mood thread in the OT forum to give you an idea of how I felt yesterday) so I glanced in the man's face just to give him a small, caring look.

Do you know what he said to me?

_"Smile. It's not that bad!!".._


I then gave him the biggest smile---and he smiled back!  And ya know, while walking away it hit me----that if a HOMELESS man could tell me to 'smile...it's not that bad'....then maybe, things really aren't that bad! 

That encounter changed my entire mood yesterday. I said a little prayer and thanked God for him.

That let me know that God will place people in your path to encourage you----even in the form of an undesirable individual, such as a homeless man.


----------



## godsflowerrr (Mar 6, 2009)

Put the Lord first no matter what and he will give you "supernatural provision"


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lord help me be a good friend.  My sisters are under attack (physically) and I want them to know that I am there for them in WHATEVER they need.

Thank you Lord for bringing my friend out of her surgery safely.
And Lord please cover my other friend during her surgery next week.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 6, 2009)

Why do we rarely talk about or mention the name of Jesus in the Christian forum? There is POWER in the *name* *Jesus*, not the words Him or God. There are over 2,000 documented gods. We need to exhalt the name of our God, *Jesus the Christ*.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Mar 6, 2009)

God I am trying to wait patiently for my blessing, but am impatient.

I ready to fulfill my destiny.

God I am going through a lot I am tired.

Lord, I want to be closer to my father.

I am Delivered from the Powers of Darkness. (Colossians 1:13) 

I am Casting All My Cares on Jesus (1 Peter 5:7) 

I am Exercising My Authority over the Enemy (Luke 10:19)


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 6, 2009)

Help me O God to become more humble and develop a servant heart.  

"Do nothing out of selfish ambition or vain conceit, but in humility consider others better than yourselves. Each of you should look not only to your own interests, but also the interests of others. Your attitude should be the same as that of Christ Jesus: Who, being in the very nature God, did not consider equality with God something to be grasped, but made himself nothing, taking the very nature of a servant, being made in human likeness. And being found in appearance as a man, He humbled Himself and became obedient to death - even death on the cross! Therefore God exalted Him to the highest place and gave Him the name that is above every name, that at the name of Jesus every knee should bow, in heaven and on earth and under the earth, and every tongue confess that Jesus Christ is Lord, to the glory of God the Father." Phillipians 2:3 - 11.


----------



## envybeauty (Mar 6, 2009)

I had never been to a wake before. Today was my first one.  My heart skipped a beat when I saw him in the casket. I felt like a fool that I was crying so yet his wife of over 40 years was not crying.  I felt bad for the granddaughter who was old enough to understand death. She couldn't stop crying and she was only like 6 or 7 years old. Her mom was right to have them there for only the last 30 minutes or so. He loved his grandkids and took them on trips every year. Everyone in the room seemed kinda jovial. It felt odd when folks said nice to meet you.  It's like I'd rather not meet you if it has to be under these circumstances. 

I feel numb.  I pray for his wife.  How do you say goodbye to someone you've shared your life and family with for almost 50 years.  I pray for his older brother. He sat there and stared for hours at his baby brother in the casket.  I pray for his daughter. She has to forever deal with the fact that she walked into the house and found him dead.  I pray for us all.  His death was such a shock. No one expected this.  No one.

Death is not easy to bear.  His death reminds me of all those I loved and lost. And it hurts.  It hurts.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 6, 2009)

envybeauty said:


> I had never been to a wake before. Today was my first one. My heart skipped a beat when I saw him in the casket. I felt like a fool that I was crying so yet his wife of over 40 years was not crying. I felt bad for the granddaughter who was old enough to understand death. She couldn't stop crying and she was only like 6 or 7 years old. Her mom was right to have them there for only the last 30 minutes or so. He loved his grandkids and took them on trips every year. Everyone in the room seemed kinda jovial. It felt odd when folks said nice to meet you. It's like I'd rather not meet you if it has to be under these circumstances.
> 
> I feel numb. I pray for his wife. How do you say goodbye to someone you've shared your life and family with for almost 50 years. I pray for his older brother. He sat there and stared for hours at his baby brother in the casket. I pray for his daughter. She has to forever deal with the fact that she walked into the house and found him dead. I pray for us all. His death was such a shock. No one expected this. No one.
> 
> Death is not easy to bear. His death reminds me of all those I loved and lost. And it hurts. It hurts.


 
:Rose: I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 7, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> Girl, PREACH!!
> 
> I thought i was the only one who noticed.
> 
> ...


 

Just wanting you to know that my posts aren't attacking it...oftentimes, I expose the fake ones who have appeared in my life and I question their reasoning.  Sometimes the truth needs to be exposed.  Those incidences have nothing to do with the folks here, btw.  I've just run across some very horrible people in person who THINK they are christians.  Why they think they need to "save" me, I'll never figure it out.  I'm benign.


And this is actually why I came into this thread.  Those who beat others over the head with bibles.  I don't recall one incidence in which Jesus demonstrated this behavior.  If I run into yet another person who loves telling people they are hellbound when they do NOT possess the keys to heaven nor hell themselves.  Then you find out down the path they have cheated on their spouses or something else horrible!  I mean, what kind of joy is one taking for judging the final destination of a person when only G-d knows that?  It must be the 11th commandment or something...which I totally missed in my training.  URGH.


----------



## divya (Mar 7, 2009)

*THE HOLY CITY
*
Last night I lay a-sleeping, There came a dream so fair,
I stood in old Jerusalem, Beside the Temple there.
I heard the children singing, And ever as they sang,
Methought the voice of angels. From Heav'n in answer rang.
Methought the voice of angels, From Heav'n in answer rang.

Chorus:
Jerusalem, Jerusalem, Lift up your gates and sing;
Hosanna in the highest, Hosanna to your King.

And then methought my dream was changed, The streets no longer rang.
But with a glad Hosanna, The little children sang.
The sun grew dark with mystery, The morn was cold and chill,
But the shadow of a cross arose, Upon a lonely hill.
But the shadow of a cross arose, Upon a lonely hill.

Chorus:
Jerusalem, Jerusalem, Hark, how the angels sing
Hosanna through the ages, Hosanna to your King.

Then once again the scene was changed, New earth there seemed to be.
I saw the Holy City, Beside the timeless sea.
The light of God was on its streets, The gates were open wide;
And all who would might enter, And no one was denied.
No need of moon nor stars by night, Or sun to shine by day,
It was the new Jerusalem, That would not pass away.
It was the new Jerusalem, That would not pass away

*Jerusalem, Jerusalem, Sing for the night is o'er;
Hosanna in the highest, Hosanna for ever more.
Hosanna in the highest, Hosanna for ever more.*


----------



## Ramya (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you Lord for blessing me so that I might be a blessing to someone else.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 8, 2009)

envybeauty said:


> Christians are not perfect. No one in any religion is perfect. There are Jews dealing with adultry. There are Muslims dealing with premarital sex. .... Walk into any synagogue or masjid and you can hear folks talk about their troubles. Why are we held to such a high standard? _My belief is that it is because others cannot decipher the gentiles amoung *us*._ They lump us all together so those who are not Christians (and have no reason to be Christian any more than they would be Jewish or Muslim) are not distinguishable. Even so, we are not perfect people. Neither is anyone else.


 

What do you mean?  The world in general cannot tell the difference between the various religions  because the secular world lumps all believers in G-d in the same x-marked box?  Gentiles?  Aren't you gentile?  Serious question about your perspective.  Or are you talking about being grafted into the vine or something?  Edited...yich...I was doing several things at once whew!  That was awful...my bad.

----------------
Second point unrelated to the above-mentioned.  Why is this man so racist?  Why does he serve as usher like he's doing G-d a favor?  I try not to judge but when my kids start telling me that he says "don't share anything with Black people" and mistakingly thinks his kids won't reiterate his nonsense  at school?  When I'm talking to his nice wife and he's there and my kids note that he cannot make eye contact whatsoever while we conversate and they remember what he said previously.  He's just so ansy and miserable at the mere presence of ...people who look like me?  And he's not the only one?  People who stare at you at the fish fry like you came all the way from the S. Bronx just to get a plate in *their congregation..."are you here for the fish fry?"  No, I came to clean the floors when it's over.  I couldn't be a part of this congregation, nooooo!  Sigh...in G-d's house, mind you, yet so marginalized.  Why on earth do I keep bothering?  G-d, please send me a Native experience, pleeeeeeze!  I'm truly tired of washichu people.  Seriously.  Sigh...*


----------



## divya (Mar 8, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> We should be held to a higher standard. We should be constantly conforming to the higher standard of Jesus.
> 
> For every willfully backsliding, willfully sinning Christian I met before I got saved, the Lord made SURE that I met one who lived in His will. For every luke warm minister that I saw, the Lord made SURE that I saw one who preaches the gospel and not what some celeb is doing. He makes sure the unsaved and the saved see an example of a on fire saint so that WE will have NO excuse when He judges us.
> 
> So be encouraged chica. Those that shall be saved WILL be save regardless.



Amen!!!  Well said.


----------



## tgrowe (Mar 8, 2009)

God is so faithful in spite of my unfaithfulness. God didn't give up on me. Thank you Jesus for choosing me and loving me through it all.


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Father, I'm bored of my routine stagnate life.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 10, 2009)

And after I have done all to stand...I shall stand and put on the whole armor of God!

I refuse to lay down and take nonsense from the enemy.  No longer am I going to remain quiet...


----------



## Ramya (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> And after I have done all to stand...I shall stand and put on the whole armor of God!
> 
> I refuse to lay down and take nonsense from the enemy.  No longer am I going to remain quiet...



I think you handled yourself very well in the midst of provocation.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 10, 2009)

alabama said:


> I think you handled yourself very well in the midst of provocation.


Thank you, sis.  I'm tired of people taking my kindness for weakness.  

As believers, we are warring all the day long and yes, we are to always reveal Christ in our lives, or at least as much as possible...we aren't perfect.  But, we are not doormats and I refuse to allow people to step on me like I am one....I refuse!

There is righteous anger that has stirred up in me.  It started on Sunday and I'm sure there is something I am going to learn soon...thank the Lord.  I always put myself in a position of learning...its apart of teaching.

Jesus told the disciples to wash each other's feet...to be servants.  Being a servant doesn't mean being walked over.  I know you know this, I'm just sharing.

The Christians on this forum have been quiet too long...its time to stand up for what we know is right and true...it doesn't take away from who we are and whose we are.

I am a person who likes to laugh and have a good time, but I know when the enemy is attacking...and I fight back.  My friends always tell me that they are glad to have me praying with them....I pray until I get results...in other words: I fight until the end..I don't have time to play..for the enemy is prowling like a roaring lion, seeking who he may devour.  

I'm going to bed now.....have a blessed evening, my sister.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Some of the foolishness that goes on at the LHCF really bugs me sometimes.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis. I'm tired of people taking my kindness for weakness.
> 
> As believers, we are warring all the day long and yes, we are to always reveal Christ in our lives, or at least as much as possible...we aren't perfect. But, we are not doormats and I refuse to allow people to step on me like I am one....I refuse!
> 
> ...


 
You post made me think. In life generally, people tend to say and do what they want to Christians and it's almost ok to. They wouldn't say or do half the things they do if we were muslim. We almost don't have a voice. I'm one of those Christians that just pray on it and sit back 'cos I don't like confrontation and try to live my life as much as possible from a place of agreement but I guess there's nothing wrong with standing up for what we know is right and true.


----------



## Ramya (Mar 10, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> You post made me think. In life generally, people tend to say and do what they want to Christians and it's almost ok to. They wouldn't say or do half the things they do if we were muslim. We almost don't have a voice. I'm one of those Christians that just pray on it and sit back 'cos I don't like confrontation and try to live my life as much as possible from a place of agreement but I guess there's nothing wrong with standing up for what we know is right and true.



You know what I used to be like you. People could say anything and do just about anything and I would try and keep the peace. My pastor told me that confrontation is necessary. People can't just do what they want to do to others. God said turn the other cheek but from my reading and studying that text, I really don't believe that He ever meant for us to be hit on that side too. I'm going to speak the truth and confront things head on. This lukewarm stuff doesn't work at all.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis.  I'm tired of people taking my kindness for weakness.
> 
> *As believers, we are warring all the day long and yes, we are to always reveal Christ in our lives, or at least as much as possible...we aren't perfect.  But, we are not doormats and I refuse to allow people to step on me like I am one....I refuse!
> 
> ...



Nice and Wavy, I just got through reading that thread from last night. My hats off to you! I have new found respect for you. I've always respected you, but you are now a giant, in my mind. I applaud your boldness, and thank you profoundly for your defense and support.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 10, 2009)

alabama said:


> You know what I used to be like you. People could say anything and do just about anything and I would try and keep the peace. *My pastor told me that confrontation is necessary. People can't just do what they want to do to others. God said turn the other cheek but from my reading and studying that text, I really don't believe that He ever meant for us to be hit on that side too. I'm going to speak the truth and confront things head on. This lukewarm stuff doesn't work at all.*



Thank-you!!!


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't like songs or christian, gospel songs where they sing about the devil.  He is the devil why are we singing about him giving him any time at all. Like shake the devil off. I don't sing those types of songs 

I am giving up secular music too. Whats the point.


----------



## divya (Mar 10, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> I don't like songs or christian, gospel songs where they sing about the devil.  He is the devil why are we singing about him giving him any time at all. Like shake the devil off. I don't sing those types of songs
> 
> I am giving up secular music too. Whats the point.



Well, I believe that those songs are meant to keep people aware of the fact that there is a spiritual war going on.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Mar 10, 2009)

Pebbles/Nice and Wavy - I know last night was hard for the both of you.  Peace is a gift from God, don't let the enemy come in and steal your joy.

This is for the both of you...please take a moment and listen.  U will be blessed by the words. 

God Favors Me - Hezekiah Walker and Marvin Sapp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4htKmTqwzs


----------



## kandake (Mar 10, 2009)

I almost didn't make it to church this past Sunday.  I forgot about daylight savings.  When I finally realized that I was an hour behind schedule, I contemplated not going to church.  But, I pressed my way even though I was an hour late.

My pastor mentioned in church about how he knew it would be a struggle for people that day.  Because of the rain and daylight savings.  He just went off about the devil and thanked everybody for their faithfulness (toward GOD).

The spirit was really thick in the room already and I just started praising GOD and crying really hard.  I think "faithfulness" got to me because I started thinking about how GOD is soooo faithful to me and how I just cast him aside all too often.  And that day would have been one of those times where I cast him aside, all because of daylight savings.  I'm so glad I went to church that day.


Sorry so long


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Mar 10, 2009)

That wasn't long at all...actually my spirit was convicted for the times that I miss church and make excuses.  Weather, nothing to wear (yeah right), hair not like I want it, blah, blah, blah, excuses, excuses.

God is so faithful to me, why do I fail at being faithful to Him?



**kandi** said:


> I almost didn't make it to church this past Sunday.  I forgot about daylight savings.  When I finally realized that I was an hour behind schedule, I contemplated not going to church.  But, I pressed my way even though I was an hour late.
> 
> My pastor mentionedin church about how he knew it would be a struggle for people that day.  Because of the rain and daylight savings.  He just went off about the devil and thanked everybody for the faithfulness (toward GOD).
> 
> ...


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 10, 2009)

Sometimes I want the Lord to CRACK THE SKY and come for me when the pain seems so unbearable.

Then there are the days when I cry because I wonder if I will have enough time for the godly desires/promises of the Lord will be manifested in the natural....


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 10, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> Sometimes I want the Lord to CRACK THE SKY and come for me when the pain seems so unbearable.
> 
> Then there are the days when I cry because I wonder if I will have enough time for the godly desires/promises of the Lord will be manifested in the natural....


_"At Last"...._ has your name written upon it...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 10, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> You post made me think. In life generally, people tend to say and do what they want to Christians and it's almost ok to. They wouldn't say or do half the things they do if we were muslim. We almost don't have a voice. *I'm one of those Christians that just pray on it and sit back 'cos I don't like confrontation and try to live my life as much as possible from a place of agreement but I guess there's nothing wrong with standing up for what we know is right and true*.


I totally understand...most of us would love to live this way, but we must not allow the enemy to gain ground in our lives....no matter what!



alabama said:


> You know what I used to be like you. People could say anything and do just about anything and I would try and keep the peace. My pastor told me that confrontation is necessary. People can't just do what they want to do to others. God said turn the other cheek but from my *reading and studying that text, I really don't believe that He ever meant for us to be hit on that side too. I'm going to speak the truth and confront things head on. This lukewarm stuff doesn't work at all.*


Amen, and amen!  

Jesus told the Pharisees and Sadducees this:
**********
Matthew 23

13* "Woe to you*, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! .....

16 *"Woe to you, blind guides!.....*

17 *You blind fools! ......*

19 *You blind men!......*

26 *Blind Pharisee! .....*

27 "*Woe to you*, teachers of the law and Pharisees, you hypocrites! You are like whitewashed tombs, which look beautiful on the outside but on the inside are full of dead men's bones and everything unclean. 

28 In the same way, on the outside you appear to people as righteous *but on the inside you are full of hypocrisy and wickedness. *

33 *"You snakes! You brood of vipers! How will you escape being condemned to hell? *

*"O generation of vipers, how can ye, being evil, speak good things? for out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaketh."* -Matthew 12:34

**********
Jesus called it as He saw it, with a righteous indignation. He did it because He knew what was up with their hearts.  

We need to be more like Jesus.....





pebbles said:


> Nice and Wavy, I just got through reading that thread from last night. My hats off to you! I have new found respect for you. I've always respected you, but you are now a giant, in my mind. I applaud your boldness, and thank you profoundly for your defense and support.


Pebbles....I am humbled by your post and truly blessed to know you and have you in my life.  Thank you for your kind words....I appreciate your post...I really do.

Thank you.....


----------



## pebbles (Mar 10, 2009)

**Tasha*Love** said:


> Pebbles/Nice and Wavy - I know last night was hard for the both of you.  Peace is a gift from God, don't let the enemy come in and steal your joy.
> 
> This is for the both of you...please take a moment and listen.  U will be blessed by the words.
> 
> ...



Thank-you for that song, I love it!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 10, 2009)

**Tasha*Love** said:


> Pebbles/Nice and Wavy - I know last night was hard for the both of you. Peace is a gift from God, don't let the enemy come in and steal your joy.
> 
> This is for the both of you...please take a moment and listen. U will be blessed by the words.
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful song and wise words indeed.  Thank you, sis!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 10, 2009)

*Today while I was at work I got this overwhelming urge to pray for one of my students and I did.*


----------



## Irresistible (Mar 11, 2009)

I am just going to be taking one day at time and standing for strengthening and healing and restoration

I feel so tired!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 11, 2009)

Intolerance and disrespect...I cannot stand it.  Self-righteousness is even worse.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 11, 2009)

I know your ways are not mine Lord, but please show me your ways. In my situation, I don't understand what's happening but I trust You and know that You have my best interest at heart and whatever the situation now, it is all working out for my good. I refuse to be afraid or down about this. Instead, I thank You because it wasn't meant to be, perhaps not the right place for me. Please give me direction, favour, and strength to carry on. It is well in Jesus's name. Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 11, 2009)

If you don't like what is being said....pray about it!

Being a believer in Jesus does not translate to being a doormat.

KIM


----------



## tgrowe (Mar 11, 2009)

This song crossed my heart tonight and prompted a praise and a smile. Be blessed.


Tragedies are common place
All kinds of diseases, people are slipping away
Economy's down, people don't get enough pay
But as for me, all I can say is, "Thank you Lord for all you done for me."

Folks without homes are in the streets
And the drug habit some say they just can't beat
Muggers and robbers, no place seems to be safe
But you've been my protection every step of the way
And I wanna say, "Thank you Lord for all you've done for me."

It could've been me out doors with no food and no clothes
Or left all alone without a friend or just another number with a tragic end
But you didn't see fit to let none of these things be
And everyday by your power you keep on blessing me
I wanna say, "Thank you Lord for all you done for me."

- Bishop Walter Hawkins
"Thank You"​


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Mar 11, 2009)

Lord I will put my *total* trust in you.  Not by my will but Lord only by YOUR will.


----------



## Ramya (Mar 11, 2009)

Sometimes, God reminds us just how amazing He is! There is no one and I mean NO one like Jesus. He is the first and the last, the beginning and the end. It's because of Him that I can cry 'Abba Father' and shout Hallelujah! So sometimes, I just have to sing to the Lord and let Him know just how much I reverence Him. And tonight I couldn't think of any other song but this:

Only You are holy
Only You are worthy
Only You are wonderful
For there's no one else like You
Who is faithful ever true
All my love, my heart, my life
Is a testimony
Only You are holy

Amen!


----------



## kandake (Mar 12, 2009)

**Tasha*Love** said:


> That wasn't long at all...actually my spirit was convicted for the times that I miss church and make excuses.  Weather, nothing to wear (yeah right), hair not like I want it, blah, blah, blah, excuses, excuses.
> 
> God is so faithful to me, why do I fail at being faithful to Him?



I'm glad you were able to get something from my testimony.  I also think is good to know that we are not alone in our struggles.


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 12, 2009)

Tuesday, March 10, 2009, my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ made a way of provision for me in relation to my current educational process. I am STILL IN AWE. Where there is a vision, there is provision! All


----------



## aribell (Mar 12, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> Tuesday, March 10, 2009, my Lord and Savior Jesus Christ made a way of provision for me in relation to my current educational process. I am STILL IN AWE. *Where there is a vision, there is provision!* All


 
I really needed to be encouraged by that!  The Lord is faithful, praise His name.


----------



## cupcakes (Mar 12, 2009)

Its sad that some people think they know it all when they Rモ∀LLy don't have a clue


----------



## envybeauty (Mar 12, 2009)

Rebuke the devil when he speaks against what God has for you.  Jesus did just that when Peter said Jesus would not go to the cross and Jesus immediatly said, "Get thee behind me Satan."  

Don't let people speak negativity to your future. 
Don't let them speak against God's will for your life.
Call the devil out when he is using those close to you to dissuade you.


----------



## SelahOco (Mar 13, 2009)

***Victory is Mine said:


> If you can't say Amen, say Ouch. I have been guilty of this as well. But when you know better, you do better, so I am.  Q



((((((HUGS))))))

ditto!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 13, 2009)

Lord I need you RIGHT AWAY!


----------



## inthepink (Mar 13, 2009)

alabama said:


> You know what I used to be like you. People could say anything and do just about anything and I would try and keep the peace. My pastor told me that confrontation is necessary. People can't just do what they want to do to others. God said turn the other cheek but from my reading and studying that text, I really don't believe that He ever meant for us to be hit on that side too. I'm going to speak the truth and confront things head on. This lukewarm stuff doesn't work at all.



Wow - this is something I struggle with as well.  That I'm supposed to turn the other cheek and you know when you turn the other cheek, that person will absolutely proceed to hit you there, too!

I am learning.  I was/am all about keeping the peace and I do believe there's a right and wrong way to talk to people.  Especially if it's someone you love.


----------



## Ramya (Mar 13, 2009)

> Christian Fellowship Forum For prayer requests, daily devotions, and for *believers of Jesus Christ* to discuss topics related to Christianity.



Clearly the description of this forum has been missed. I don't like what's been going on lately. I remember when I used to lurk LHCF, long before I was a member. The Christian Fellowship Forum was the reason I joined LHCF. Not for hair or the forums that I couldn't even see but because of the Light that the ladies had here and how BOLDLY and ACCURATELY they spoke the TRUTH. I miss that.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Mar 13, 2009)

I would be a HOT MESS w/o Jesus.

I'm doing this lent thing right...(that's my hood speak) and the things I've given up I go in search for....like I'm not suppose to be intaking sweets but I will decide to have something sweet if I can find this exact candy that I like. I know of the store that sells it so I drive all the way out there. I just had it a few weeks ago so I know it is there..

I get there..candy gone and under new management. 

I'm like are you kidding me? Than I get back in the car and just SMH and say THANK YOU JESUS!

Little stuff like that...I had made it up in my mind to break my fast and the Lord kept me anyhow..Hallelujah! 

He knows I need my break throughs more than I even recognize that I need them...he is keeping me daily.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Mar 13, 2009)

I missed church one morning and had to go back to my college days..having church while in bed watching it on the internet. My church and my friends church have a live feed. So you can watch it and join in..in real time.

So you are in bed clapping your hands, saying Hallelujah, bless the name of the Lord. Hahaha! It was funny at first, but cool to realize that it really is within you the praise. 

Anyways...this happen to be first Sunday. So I was about to miss communion...I ran to the kitchen got me some bread and water and joined communion. It felt sooo right. Just HOLY!


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 16, 2009)

I would keep the Christianity forum in my prayers. I pray for it to continue to be a place where followers of Jesus Christ can fellowship, learn, grow, and edify one another. I pray for peace and love to abound here. I pray for us Christians to become more Christ-like and be representatives of Christ in our world and on this forum. I also pray the CF would be a place where non-Christians come and have an encounter with Jesus and align their lives with God's purpose for it. May the spirit of distraction,confusion, and negativity have no place here in Jesus's name. Amen.


----------



## Mis007 (Mar 16, 2009)

*HOW CAN A WOMAN NOT LOVE THE LORD?

*© He is a gentleman, 

© He is confident 

© He is a provider and protector 

© He is rich and powerful 

© He owns everything, there is nothing He wouldn't do for me 

© He perfects all things concerning me 

© He anticipates my wants and needs 

© Every day He tells me and shows me how much He loves me 

© I don't have to perform in order to earn His love 

© He keeps all of his promises 

© No one can influence His opinion of me 

© He is the ultimate intimate partner 

© He can't "disown" me because I am a part of Him 

© He prepares a table before me (Selah) 

© He covers me and &n bsp;does not expose me 

© He wrote His loving words down so that I'll never forget how He feels about me! 

NOW THAT'S LOVE!!! 

Any man, who wants pointers on how to love a woman, should study GOD! 

Wake up every day and thank God for being the best "man" in your life!​


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you God for answering my prayers to show yourself to me. 

Thank you Lord for my wonderful counselor......THE HOLY GHOST!

Christian Fellowship is a powerful thing. I can't wait until we do it again!!!!


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'M SO TIRED OF BEING A LUKEWARM CHRISTIAN.........

If Jesus lives in me, why shoudln't I shout it for all to hear?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sooooo blessed and highly favored of the Lord!

He's always giving to me....and I'm forever grateful to Him and His faithfulness!

I love you, Jesus!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 17, 2009)

Truth sets one free to give when, where and how it is needed.  Truth doesn't always give a good feel.  It is often sharp and piercing,  like brightly shone lights into dim eyes.  Truth is not always an accusation, sometimes it is a mere indicator of an existing imbalance.  Maturity develops slowly on the road to truth and equalizes it's heavy weight.   One cannot know everything in one season of life but if one seeks out truth and does not cast it away when he finds it because it inflicts pain, maturity will develop like a magnificent rose.  There is freedom in that path, there is unity in that path, there is peace in that path where the rose is so sweetly in bloom.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you, Father...that you are the truth that set the captives free!


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 17, 2009)

whats the sinners prayer? and where is it in the bible?  what happen to baptism?  I was at a funeral and a speaker got up and said I said the sinners prayer to my sister and she nodded her head, when I saw that I knew she was saved. 

I  been reflected on that every since she said it. I didn't find the "sinners prayer" in the bible.  Yet its accepted as the way to get saved. Hmmmm...................................................................


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 17, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> whats the sinners prayer? and where is it in the bible? what happen to baptism? I was at a funeral and a speaker got up and said I said the sinners prayer to my sister and she nodded her head, when I saw that I knew she was saved.
> 
> I been reflected on that every since she said it. I didn't find the "sinners prayer" in the bible. Yet its accepted as the way to get saved. Hmmmm...................................................................


 
You should listen to Pastor Washer's sermon.  He talked about that.  I don't agree nor disagree with it tho, so I'm not saying any one way is right.  Just that some sent a link about it.  I'm not sure why it was titled "shocking."


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Mar 17, 2009)

Lord I thank you for grace and mercy! This life wasn't meant to be easy but it could be so much harder without your presence. Lord thank you for loving when I couldn't even love myself.  Lord I THANK YOU for protecting me even when I didn't know that I was in harms way.  At this very moment my heart is filled overflowing emotions and I feel your presence.


I am so happy to be a friend of God:
John 15:13 - "Greater love has no one than this, that one lay down his life for his friends."


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Mar 17, 2009)

In Jesus Name...Amen


topsyturvy86 said:


> I would keep the Christianity forum in my prayers. I pray for it to continue to be a place where followers of Jesus Christ can fellowship, learn, grow, and edify one another. I pray for peace and love to abound here. I pray for us Christians to become more Christ-like and be representatives of Christ in our world and on this forum. I also pray the CF would be a place where non-Christians come and have an encounter with Jesus and align their lives with God's purpose for it. May the spirit of distraction,confusion, and negativity have no place here in Jesus's name. Amen.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Mar 17, 2009)

My Auntie and I were in the Avenue. The sales person said she might have a skirt for $16.95 to match the suit jacket my aunt  was about to buy. 

My aunt told her to get the skirt and it came out to be $9.95. Why did my Auntie cut her step right there at the cash register? LOL  Wheeww...Thank You Jesus! Thank You Jesus! Yes, Praise the Lord! 

ALLL TYPES OF LOUD! I was cracking up. That's something my friends and I would do..but, I've never seen anyone else do it..and it was hilarious. So I just laughed and said wow that is a BLESSING!

Another lady said oo I want that skirt. So they go and get the skirt and it came out to be $16.95.   HAHAHAHAHAHA! I said the Lord gave you that deal because he knew you were going to give him glory ALL LOUD IN THE STORE. And that's what He wanted.

As soon as the skirt came up to $16.95 for the other lady...my aunt grabbed her bag..she had already paid and said thank you. We hi-tailed it out of that store so quickly. Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Mar 17, 2009)

TrustMeLove said:


> My Auntie and I were in the Avenue. The sales person said she might have a skirt for $16.95 to match the suit jacket my aunt was about to buy.
> 
> My aunt told her to get the skirt and it came out to be $9.95. Why did my Auntie cut her step right there at the cash register? LOL  Wheeww...Thank You Jesus! Thank You Jesus! Yes, Praise the Lord!
> 
> ...


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


>


 

RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 18, 2009)

My random thought(s):


It is sad that christians in general appear less knowledgeable about their own book & religion than non-believers. 
It is sad that so many so-called christians are closed-minded in an ungodly, unchristlike way. 
Sometimes the lost that needs to be sought is staring back at you in your mirror. 
I keep forgetting that I'm perfect. 
Altar calls, while not wrong or inappropriate, are completely unnecessary. 
I don't like the praise & worship part of service. I prefer to sit & they act like I've re-crucified christ. Where does it say I have to stand? Can't we all just get along? Apparently not when you're sitting. 
If we need each other to survive why don't we car pool to service & be patient in the parking lot?
Why are you hugging me? Do I know you? Did you ask? You have no right to touch me without my permission even in church. 
I think I'm going to change from CME to CMENYE. 
I pray with my head up and eyes open.
Don't give me the side eye when I use my antibac wipes or gel after holding hands. Didn't you just blow your nose & cough before touching it? And you need to say yes if I offer you some. 
Does the choir get breath mints before they perform? I've always wondered about that.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 18, 2009)

1star said:


> My random thought(s):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Father was pissed and part of his homily was a "rebuke" to those who gave him the stomach flu.  His advice and admonition?  If you're sick, stay at home.  If you come anyway and sneeze into your hand, don't feel like you should shake hands to offer the sign of peace.  "Saved" is relative...imho lol.  You make perfect sense.  Find your own peace and own it!!  You are encouraging in ways you cannot imagine.


----------



## Farida (Mar 18, 2009)

I feel such a darkness in my heart Lord...


----------



## PaperClip (Mar 18, 2009)

AAAAACKCKKKKKKK!!!!! What is going to happen to my life?

Where am I going to end up?

I just found out my best sistergirlfriend is getting married for the THIRD time... and in less than a couple of months.... Last I heard she was very upset at some things that went down with him...and then today it's like a 180-degree turn! She said she hasn't said much because she doesn't want to "jinx" it... I can understand that... and I don't get into her business like that and I have not said anything contrary to what she wants to do....I just told her that things shouldn't be so hard and that I want her to be happy. So I know that if she's going to marry him, then those issues have been settled and as long as she's happy, I'm happy. 

It's just a reminder at how I've always admired her for always moving on with her life and *I feel like I've been holding up my life for everybody else, including the Lord. *

And then this week I got an email announcing a new book written by a 45-year-old virgin.... WHAT? That SIMPLY CANNOT BE MY END! IT CANNOT!


----------



## pebbles (Mar 18, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> AAAAACKCKKKKKKK!!!!! What is going to happen to my life?
> 
> Where am I going to end up?
> 
> ...




It isn't. Don't ask me how I know, I just know.


----------



## Ramya (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you Jesus! He said He would work it out and He did!


----------



## Mis007 (Mar 18, 2009)

Somedays I would jump at the chance to never hurt or feel pain again with Jesus. I'd be anxious to continually praise and worship Him. It would definitely trump the ups and downs of life on this earth. And as I get closer to Him each day, I can say with absolute certainty that my "yes" to this  grows stronger and stronger.
​


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't be so befuddled about why DH won't go to church or gets an attitude when you go six out of seven days.  

While you're busy doing more for your church, some ministry & your pastor than your DH, DH is resentful that he & your family are second.  

When you two married you were supposed to put your spouses' things first. 

Now with whom is DH going to share that part of his heart that's supposed to be yours if you're always where you're not supposed to be?


----------



## Raspberry (Mar 19, 2009)

1star said:


> My random thought(s):
> 
> It is sad that christians in general appear less knowledgeable about their own book & religion than non-believers.
> It is sad that so many so-called christians are closed-minded in an ungodly, unchristlike way.
> ...



I'm sorry but this is hilarious


----------



## Raspberry (Mar 19, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> whats the sinners prayer? and where is it in the bible?  what happen to baptism?  I was at a funeral and a speaker got up and said I said the sinners prayer to my sister and she nodded her head, when I saw that I knew she was saved.
> 
> I  been reflected on that every since she said it. I didn't find the "sinners prayer" in the bible.  Yet its accepted as the way to get saved. Hmmmm...................................................................




Confessing with your mouth is the outward sign that your heart and spirit have been reborn in Christ:

*Romans 9:9-10*
 9That if you confess with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 10For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified, and it is with your mouth that you confess and are saved.

The "sinners prayer" is just a simple way to perform that confession.  It is best if a person is explained the scripture and doctrine behind the sinners prayer so it doesn't become merely some legalistic ritual.  It is the faith and belief behind the confession that really matters, not the exact words being said.


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 19, 2009)

Raspberry said:


> I'm sorry but this is hilarious



Yeah, it was supposed to be funny (well, some of it anyway  ).


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 19, 2009)

Jesus is my help....


----------



## nappystorm (Mar 20, 2009)

GOD is good!!!!!!!!!!! He will change your life if you let go and trust Him


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 20, 2009)

Why do non Christians hang around the Christian forum trying to make people think that they believe what we believe when they don't? What do they hope to accomplish?


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL @ ^^^^ I don't think that non-Christians really care what Christians think of them so I doubt they would take any effort at all in trying to make us Christians think they believe what we believe. 

Random thought of many for today:
Why do people speak scripture to satan?  He knows more scripture than most real or fake Christians will ever know and quote it to us (like he did with Jesus in Matthew 4:6).  Resisting him is what makes him flee (James 4:7).


----------



## moonglowdiva (Mar 21, 2009)

*The Lord will fight for me, I need only to be still!!!!!*


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Mar 21, 2009)

1star said:


> Random thought of many for today:
> Why do people speak scripture to satan? He knows more scripture than most real or fake Christians will ever know and quote it to us (like he did with Jesus in Matthew 4:6). Resisting him is what makes him flee (James 4:7).


 
I think we are supposed to use the word of God against satan. he knows the word but often takes it out of context/mixes it up to deceive as he did to Eve in the garden of Eden. Jesus resisted him with the word of God only. Satan attempted to deceive by taking by taking the word out of context but Jesus replied yet again with the word. 

The word is also the only offensive weapon we have. (Ephesians 6: 10-11, and then 14 - 17.) " Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord and in the power of His might. Put on the whole armor of God, that you may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. ... (14) Stand therefore, having girded your waist with truth, having put on the breastplate of righteousness, and having shod your feet with the preparation of the gospel of peace; above all, taking the sheild of faith with which you will be able to quench all the fiery darts of the wicked one. And take the helmet of salvation, *and the sword of the spirit, which is the word of God*;"


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 21, 2009)

topsyturvy86 said:


> I think we are supposed to use the word of God against satan. he knows the word but often takes it out of context/mixes it up to deceive as he did to Eve in the garden of Eden. Jesus resisted him with the word of God only. Satan attempted to deceive by taking by taking the word out of context but Jesus replied yet again with the word.
> 
> The word is also the only offensive weapon we have. (Ephesians 6: 10-11, and then 14 - 17.) " Finally, my brethren, be strong in the Lord and in the power of His might. Put on the whole armor of God, that you may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. ... (14) Stand therefore, having girded your waist with truth, having put on the breastplate of righteousness, and having shod your feet with the preparation of the gospel of peace; above all, taking the sheild of faith with which you will be able to quench all the fiery darts of the wicked one. And take the helmet of salvation, *and the sword of the spirit, which is the word of God*;"


 
AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 21, 2009)

1star said:


> LOL @ ^^^^ I don't think that non-Christians really care what Christians think of them so I doubt they would take any effort at all in trying to make us Christians think they believe what we believe.
> 
> Random thought of many for today:
> Why do people speak scripture to satan? He knows more scripture than most real or fake Christians will ever know and quote it to us (like he did with Jesus in Matthew 4:6). Resisting him is what makes him flee (James 4:7).


 
You must not be paying attention to who has been posting.

The word says to quote the scripture to cause the devil to flee. That's how Jesus resisted the devil when he tried to tempt Him after his 40 day fast (scripture already posted). That is also one of the reasons we go to church. We defend the church as a body, as one corporate being, as Jesus' bride from satan when we come together. When two or more come together in my name there I AM (the Word of God) in their midst. 
Mat 18:20For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them. 
. 
The devil tricked Eve with the word because Eve didn't know what the word said. She said that God told her not to touch the tree when in fact He instructed her to touch the tree and tend to it just not to eat from it. 
Gen 2:15And the LORD God took the man, and put him into the garden of Eden to dress it and to keep it. 

*Gen 2:17*But of the tree of the knowledge of good and evil, thou shalt not eat of it: for in the day that thou eatest thereof thou shalt surely die.

But Eve thought he meant for her not to touch it either.

Gen 3:3But of the fruit of the tree which [is] in the midst of the garden, God hath said, Ye shall not eat of it, neither shall ye touch it, lest ye die. 

The word is as powerful and sharper than a two edged sword. Why else would we need a two edged sword, who would we use it against except the wiles of the devil and his influence on us and the world?

Hbr 4:12For the word of God [is] quick, and powerful, and sharper than any twoedged sword, piercing even to the dividing asunder of soul and spirit, and of the joints and marrow, and [is] a discerner of the thoughts and intents of the heart.


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 21, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> The word says to quote the scripture to cause the devil to flee.



Where is that specific scripture? I definitely need that for my arsenal.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 21, 2009)

As I'm thinking of what I need to focus upon today, I realize it's standing right there in front of me.  I am going to meditate upon this:


F = Full
A = Assurance
I = In
T = The
H = Holy-one

Great anacronym for today's turmoil.  And a great new siggy I can pass on...guess I'll get out my Shalom necklace to remind me.  Full Assurance...Full Assurance....Full Assurance in the H-ly One.  The L-rd our G-d, the L-rd is One.   Drilling into my mind....


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 21, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Random thoughts are supposed to be free thoughts without "correction" and contradiction by those who oppose these RANDOM thoughts.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 4:5 :
> 
> ...


 
Is it questioning someones salvation when the person has told you they are in the process of converting to Judaism or would that be taking someone at their word?

There are rules to this forum that are being missed by some too. The Christian forum is for Christians not for non Christians who want to share their opinions on Christians and to challenge Christian beliefs with the beliefs of non Christian philosophers and non Christian religious leaders.


-This forum is for those who *know* JESUS CHRIST to be their LORD and SAVIOR. It is not here to question HIS existence or criticize those who believe in HIM.
-Any posts and/or threads not related to The LORD JESUS will be moved to the Off Topic Forum.
-Inappropriate posts and/or threads will be removed or deleted all together.

Thank-you, in advance, for your anticipated cooperation. Be blessed, ladies.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=833825&postcount=1

 Updated Board Rules:

The purpose of this particular forum is to allow believers of Jesus Christ to fellowship together. Its not political, controversial, or a means for debating. Any post that do not pertain to spiritual advancement, encouragement, etc. will be removed. Thank you in advance for your cooperation. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=837388&postcount=2


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 21, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> Is it questioning someones salvation when the person has told you they are in the process of converting to Judaism or would that be taking someone at their word?
> 
> There are rules to this forum that are being missed by some too. The Christian forum is for Christians not for non Christians who want to share their opinions on Christians and to challenge Christian beliefs with the beliefs of non Christian philosophers and non Christian religious leaders.
> 
> ...


 


My RANDOM thought is to say what was said in Corinthians.  It's there.  You don't have to respond to it.  In fact, I prefer you not to respond to anything I post.  BTW, that scripture says exactly what it means.  NO ONE is to judge the salvation of another...that is Christ's job.  You have been in violation of that command against me and several others  in the past and today.  It is *NOT YOUR JOB TO FIGURE OUT SOMEONE'S SALVATION*.  Please allow Jesus to be Messiah.  I sent in a scripture and you post about someone debating.  AHAHAHAHAHAHA  G-d bless you, MsHoney.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 21, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> My RANDOM thought is to say what was said in Corinthians. It's there. You don't have to respond to it. In fact, I prefer you not to respond to anything I post. BTW, that scripture says exactly what it means. NO ONE is to judge the salvation of another...that is Christ's job. You have been in violation of that command against me and several others in the past and today. It is *NOT YOUR JOB TO FIGURE OUT SOMEONE'S SALVATION*. Please allow Jesus to be Messiah. I sent in a scripture and you post about someone debating. AHAHAHAHAHAHA G-d bless you, MsHoney.


 
You are partly correct it is not my job nor my concern. I was just going by what you told me in our pm's which YOU initiated if you remember, that you were in the process converting to Judaism to become Jewish. This is a forum for Christians and Christian fellowship. The rules are clear.

I will keep what you said in mind though eventhough that's not what that scripture means. Good thing about mistakes, they can be corrected May Jesus bless you to the salvation of your soul and mind GV, sincerely.

Let's keep random thoughts random.


----------



## divya (Mar 21, 2009)

Beautiful song about our Lord and Savior...

*Avion Blackman* - "Yeshua" 
http://vimeo.com/2106597


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 21, 2009)

Jesus said: "...it is written...".  Eve did not have a "written".  She and her husband Adam saw the Word, walked with the Word, could touch, see, hear, interact with the Word in spirit and in the flesh until Adam sinned in the garden and ate the fruit. Eve had no written word to read, hear or repeat.   

Eve was not even around when the instructions for the tree were given to Adam (Gen 2:16-17 - God commanded the man).  Eve was created after the instructions were given by God to Adam and the bible simply does not state where Eve got that information about touching the tree, just that God told Adam don't eat its fruit.


Anyway, topsyturvy86, thanks for responding. I need to take a fresh look at speaking the word to the devil.  

  -> topsyturvy86


Oh, topsy, if you can help me find this specific scripture I'd be so grateful. 


> The word says to quote the scripture to cause the devil to flee.



This is all I can find about the devil fleeing but it does not say he flees from speaking scripture to him but if we resist him. 


> Jam 4:7  Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 21, 2009)

Mat 12:17 That it might be fulfilled which was spoken by Esaias the prophet, saying, 

Mat 12:18 Behold my servant, whom I have chosen; my beloved, in whom my soul is well pleased: I will put my spirit upon him, and he shall shew judgment to the Gentiles. 

Mat 12:19 He shall not strive, nor cry; neither shall any man hear his voice in the streets. 

Mat 12:20 A bruised reed shall he not break, and smoking flax shall he not quench, till he send forth judgment unto victory. 

Mat 12:21 *And in his name shall the Gentiles trust. *

*Jesus is the name in which we put our trust. Amen!!!!!*


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 21, 2009)

divya said:


> Beautiful song about our Lord and Savior...
> 
> *Avion Blackman* - "Yeshua"
> http://vimeo.com/2106597


 
Thanks Divya. That's pretty.


----------



## msa (Mar 21, 2009)

divya said:


> Beautiful song about our Lord and Savior...
> 
> *Avion Blackman* - "Yeshua"
> http://vimeo.com/2106597



I've been looking for a link to this video for a minute. Thanks for posting it. It's so hard to find music using the correct name.


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 21, 2009)

I need to get on my knees and ask my Lord and Savior what He will have me do with my career! He may not be done with me in the Army........

Not my will Lord, but Yours!!! ALWAYS!


----------



## divya (Mar 21, 2009)

msa said:


> I've been looking for a link to this video for a minute. Thanks for posting it. It's so hard to find music using the correct name.



I love the song. I'm actually listening to her brother's music now. It's so inspirational...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVQ0fUswAXo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx9qKdIy9KA&feature=related


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 21, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> You are partly correct it is not my job nor my concern. I was just going by what you told me in our pm's which YOU initiated if you remember, that you were in the process converting to Judaism to become Jewish. This is a forum for Christians and Christian fellowship. The rules are clear.
> 
> I will keep what you said in mind though eventhough that's not what that scripture means. When I had to block you from pm'ing me I should have put you on total niggynore and not respond to you at all in this Random thought thread. Good thing about mistakes, they can be corrected May Jesus bless you to the salvation of your soul and mind GV, sincerely.
> 
> Let's keep random thoughts random.


 
Sigh, you are clearly overboard.  I spoke to you concerning this Jewish spark of life that touches upon all descendants of Jews, and you told me that you, too, were a Jewish descendant.  Why on earth are you talking about private messages here on this list?  Yes, I am in the PROCESS...that means, listening, learning...I obviously have not gone THROUGH the process.  G-d is here, was here, was always here and will forever be here.  He has not changed.  You are not in that relationship between me and G-d.  If anything, I'm looking into the relationship from family that were forcibly converted...there is a lesson to be learned from them and their faith.  That is not your concern, however.  My soul is forever in the hands of G-d.  Thank G-d Almighty it's not in YOUR hands, MsHoney.  Please, leave me alone!  If anyone is the enemy here, you certainly are mine since you keep pursuing me.  I'm telling you here and in public, let me go!

You pasted the sticky from the mods.  HOw on earth am I challenging Jesus' existence?  You don't agree with someone, you accuse them of heresies?  Shaking my head.  Is anybody else seeing this unjust persecution here?  Putting me on "niggynore."  I find that disgusting and extremely offensive.  Nobody here is a "niggy."


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Mar 21, 2009)

Ms.Honey said:


> You are partly correct it is not my job nor my concern. I was just going by what you told me in our pm's which YOU initiated if you remember, that you were in the process converting to Judaism to become Jewish. This is a forum for Christians and Christian fellowship. The rules are clear.
> 
> I will keep what you said in mind though eventhough that's not what that scripture means. When I had to block you from pm'ing me I should have put you on total niggynore and not respond to you at all in this Random thought thread. Good thing about mistakes, they can be corrected May Jesus bless you to the salvation of your soul and mind GV, sincerely.
> 
> Let's keep random thoughts random.


 

You did not have to block me from Pm'ing me.  I asked you kindly to stop contacting me after all the rotten things you said to me.  The only reason I contacted you was to abide by the rules and settle things in private.  That's fact.  But after your failed attempts to get me to have YOUR relationship with G-d, I asked you to just stop.  You are a very insulting woman.  I have the conversations saved and will pass them onto a moderator.  This must stop.  Again, YOU do NOT have the right to determine what is in someone's heart or mind.  We do not see the world the same and that's that.  Leave it be, MsHoney.  

And about keeping random thoughts random, that's what I have done.  Randomly posted.  Of course, here you are to challenge even my random thoughts.  And what is your NIGGYnore?  Are you calling me a Nigg3R?  That is against the rules here.  Again, G-d bless you.


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 21, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Sigh, you are clearly overboard. I spoke to you concerning this Jewish spark of life that touches upon all descendants of Jews, and you told me that you, too, were a Jewish descendant. Why on earth are you talking about private messages here on this list? Yes, I am in the PROCESS...that means, listening, learning...I obviously have not gone THROUGH the process. G-d is here, was here, was always here and will forever be here. He has not changed. You are not in that relationship between me and G-d. If anything, I'm looking into the relationship from family that were forcibly converted...there is a lesson to be learned from them and their faith. That is not your concern, however. My soul is forever in the hands of G-d. Thank G-d Almighty it's not in YOUR hands, MsHoney. Please, leave me alone! If anyone is the enemy here, you certainly are mine since you keep pursuing me. I'm telling you here and in public, let me go!


 
I said I was going to ignore you from now on GV and wished you well. What else can I do apart from reporting you? I already had to block you from pm'ing me. Do we REALLY need to go there? Why do you keep engaging me? You don't like my "interpretation" as you call it then Stop addressing my posts directly or indirectly.  If you put me on ignore then you won't even have to see them, right? 

Just stop engaging me. Okay?

Let's keep the random thoughts thread random and stop hijacking it.


----------



## Enchantmt (Mar 21, 2009)

adlock2:

Ladies, please keep any disagreements off the board. Thanx.
Someone can start another thread on the same topic if they like, but I don't want to see this nonsense carried over to it.


----------

